# Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Oscuro Robusto Cigar Review - Pigtail



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a nice cigar with a great presentation. Finished with a pigtail and a blue velvet covering on the foot, this cigar promises to be a unique ...

Read the full review here: Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Oscuro Robusto Cigar Review - Pigtail


----------

